
Show HN: Iamfeelinganxious.com – Fast and easy stress relief - superphil0
https://iamfeelinganxious.com/
======
superphil0
Hi, we made this easy tool in order to help people calm down fast if they
experience anxiety. After being a lurker for more or less 10 years, would love
to hear your feedback :)

~~~
crookshanked
Thanks for sharing this. I enjoyed the line of discussion regarding
procrastination. Helped get my mind organized so reckon it worked... Couldn't
access the play store link. Scrolling up/down wasn't as easy as I'd like.

~~~
superphil0
thank you for your feedback, could you send me what error you got for the
playstore to philipp@pocketcoach.co ? that would be great!

